# Shovel Crew/Kubota Operator needed ASAP. Canton,OH



## mcdady218 (Nov 20, 2004)

Our Company is looking for several dedicated members for shoveling and operating a Kubota RTV 1100 for the season. Full-time / Year round Employment is available for those who desire. Please PM with contact information.


----------

